
Ask HN: Do any macOS virtualization programs install without root permissions? - jjtheblunt
As I recall, Veertu installed from the App Store, whereas VMware Fusion wants root rights to install itself.   Do any Catalina-compatible virtualization programs respect the idea of an immutable underlying OS image?
======
bifrost
AFAIK you can't access the virtualization instructions without root/kernel
privileges.

I just checked xhyve and that needs root too.

~~~
jjtheblunt
I remember about 3 years ago installing Veertu off the App Store, and it was
great, though seems the company shifted to enterprise variations on that, and
no longer offer Veertu as a VMware competitor.

VMware, to which I have purchased a license, installs itself and reinstallers
of itself in unsavory fashion, and I'm kinda over that nonsense. Same reason I
refuse to install Chrome.

Thanks for the reply. I'd not thought of checking xhyve.

